# Absorption coefficients



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

I thought I saw a link to a chart from this site, but now I can't find it---

does anyone know where I can find an audio-treatment focused chart of audio absorption coefficients for various materials and thicknesses. There's something similar easily found on Google, but that's more focused on sound-dead walls.

Specifically, I'm interested in figuring out the incremental benefit of various thicknesses and densities of fiberglass, cotton, cellulose etc...


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.bobgolds.com/AbsorptionCoefficients.htm

Dan


----------



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

That's what I saw. Thanks a lot.


----------

